
Show HN: Typr.club, realtime gif-based chat rooms - ruiramos
https://typr.club
======
ruiramos
The public test room btw is [https://typr.club/world](https://typr.club/world)

------
ruiramos
Hi everyone! I made typr.club as an experiment to build some kind of
'augmented' chat room, where people could transmit their presence, emotions,
reactions... by attaching a short video to their text messages.

It works with rooms, you can just create one by appending whatever to the URL.
It has some other features like converting all your messages to GIFs (memes
alert!!), integrating with Slack and it can send you web push notifications on
activity, if you wish to Subscribe to a room. More info/code here:
[https://github.com/ruiramos/typr.club](https://github.com/ruiramos/typr.club)

Hope you like it, feedback welcome!

~~~
andrewclunn
Is there permanence to the chat rooms, or when all participants leave, does it
self destruct?

~~~
ruiramos
They expire after 2 weeks without any new messages

